# Poll: Do you post on other message boards?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

If so how do they compare?

I post on some weight watchers message boards. A lot more clique on those ones.

I find I like this board the best as I find the people are pretty unbiased. On the other one I post at you can't edit/delete posts and that is another thing I appreciate about this site. LOL..there has been times where I posted something and then got slammed and then couldn't wait fast enough for it to move down the line and everybody moved on


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah and on the other sites....I find you get a mob mentality in which someone is posting something and getting slammed and everybody joins in even newbies just to stay with the pack


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

ty


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I hang out at a book site, tv site, and a gamer site. I'm more of a lurker everywhere than a poster, just like here. In general I like sites that have good rules of etiquette, no free for alls for this confrontation averse girl.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I post at Loveshack, but mostly for laughs. It's a pretty tough place to take seriously.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Years ago I tried Truth About Deception. There is no immediacy to the board. Picture 'snail mail' and apply it to the threads there. It could be because I don't think there are many users/members. Very easy to get banned there,so I'm sure that drove away a lot of posters.

Then I found TAM and I've been here ever since.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I post on other message boards (fitness and tech), this is the only relationship based board I post on. Some differences but in general you see the same types of personalities on every board, just revolving around different topics.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, I post on some sports forums, but this is the first relationship board I've posted on. I occasionally post on one other relationship based board. TAM is much more diversified, with more activity and regular posters, so I stay on here more frequently. I've learned a lot from my fellow posters here, and I also like to help others where I can.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

nope this is the only site....unless you count Amazon reviews


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

No but seriously maybe one other sports site somewhat infrequently. TAM has always struck me as a good mix of information, learning, fun,.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

highwood said:


> If so how do they compare?
> 
> I post on some weight watchers message boards. A lot more clique on those ones.
> 
> I find I like this board the best as I find the people are pretty unbiased. On the other one I post at you can't edit/delete posts and that is another thing I appreciate about this site. LOL..there has been times where I posted something and then got slammed and then couldn't wait fast enough for it to move down the line and everybody moved on


I have posted on forums since I got the internet.. it seems all my friends were into these chat rooms.. I found those horribly boring.. 
Discovering message boards .. that was different ...tailored to a specific subject.. asking any question you wanted... always exciting to get a reply from a knowledgeable poster..

I've been on a variety of boards.. from computer, health, pregnancy, c-section, debate, christian, chevy , travel, dog, home improvement, photography / camera , frugal forums, and on & on.. 

Any question I have .. I look for a forum! I've been the most hooked here..... I much appreciate the editing feature.. that we can insert links, pictures...I've found the posters here very articulate, willing to really put in the time & effort to help a stranger, a variety of experiences.. lots of traffic... always something going on..


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

I used to be a prolific poster on an infidelity forum that is sometimes mentioned here. I was banned. I miss my friends but I was getting kind of gnarly. I learned so much from being on forums. At times there were too many voices in my head. But I learned to distinguish my own. Something I needed to do my entire life.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Parenting site. (YIKES!) And a relationship site which really is about why are women such *****es that I can't get a date? They are cheaper than a blow up doll.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh and food. Of course.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I do, and I moderate on another forum site too


----------

